# ...



## Tahti (Sep 14, 2009)

...


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

I don't think you should have any reason to be concerned. Your body is just going through changes, thats normal. Wish my breasts would grow like that!!! LOL!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

^ I don't see why it would happen so late though, after a 7 year stay at the same size. ;/ So that's why I'm worried, seeing as everything I've skimmed over online says you reach your full size usually around 17.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

hmmm. I don't know?? Maybe you can call your doctor instead of having to go down there? But I really don't think you have anything to be worried about. The most common medical thing wrong when it comes to breasts is breast cancer but you will have lumps (your obgyn usually goes over with you how to check for lumps).


----------



## carandru (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

that much growth in a week is a bit strange I would think, but having growth at 18 is normal. Your breast can actually fluctuate all throughout your life. I would go ahead and give myself a breast exam to see if you notice anything out of the normal for you. If you do find anything, or if you're still worried, I would go see your doctor or give them a call.

I know I started college in a full b/small c cup when I was 18. Somewhere in sophmore year, my breast grew to a full D!!! My boyfriend was ecstatic,lol... but I sure wasn't happy w/ having to invest in a whole new set of bras.  

Now, wouldn't you know, at 25, my boobies are getting smaller :-( lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

are you sexually active? (only asking this because of pregnancy..etc..)

boobs can continue to grow until your early 20's.  even though your already 18, your body is still raging with hormones


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

They can grow into your mid-twenties actually! There is nothing wrong with you, just wear sports bras for awhile until they stop growing. I am hoping for your luck personally! Just send that boob-growing energy my way lol!


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

My boobs went up two cup sizes (A to C) in about 4 months right around my 18th birthday. Some of it might have been because of the pill, but not all of it because they started growing before I went back on (I had been on it previously, but wasn't taking any birth control when the boob growing began). 

Also, in the last 4 months I've had huge fluctuations (down to an A, and then back up to a C, down to a B, up to a C again). I think it was mostly because of weight loss, but again it doesn't completely line up.

Conclusion? My boobs have a mind of their own. I just go with it.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

I would say it is normal, I know for me I was usually a B but then when I hit about 19-20 I somehow exploded into a C/D and I can say I am great health.


----------



## tyger (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

My boobs have grown in the last year, and I'm 22 and have also lost 5-10 pounds during that time.  So, it sucks, but it's not completely wacky abnormal.  If you're lucky they'll go back down, though!  I keep hoping for a shrink attack to get back to a reasonable size, I'm still not really ready to accept my Fs


----------



## Nzsallyb (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

if you are worried, it wont hurt to talk to the doctor, if its that important to you. no question is a stupid question, if you are worried. my boobies went from a super small B, up to a DD in the course of a few months, and this all happened when i was 20 - 21, when i started my periods at 8 (so im well through puberty). 

embrace your new boobies - they are a great accessory to every top


----------



## shootout (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

It could be your weight loss actually!
Over the last year I've lost 30 lbs and gone from a filled B cup to a filled D cup. I started losing the weight right after I turned 18. Don't know why but it seems the fat on my stomach shifted to my breasts.
Could be the same thing happening to you.
Call your doctor if you're really concerned, but I think unless you're having pain it shouldn't be anything serious.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

Well, it's a bid odd that your boobs have changed so much in a week. Like others have said, it wouldn't hurt to call your doctor to make sure everything is ok. That being said, i hardly had any boobs (for my family, that's a cup B, lol!) until I turned 24....then all of a sudden I grew to a large C (I'm in between C and D right now). Weight gain and loss can change your boobs size dramatically


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

I've definitely read that you can keep growing into your mid 20s. Mine definitely changed from the end of high school.

I agree with all of the above, it's probably ok if you're not experiencing any pains and even then some growing pains are natural. If it's possible I would call your doctor or his nurse and run it by them just to make sure you don't need to come in.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

I lost about 20lbs last year and gained a cup size. So that doesn't seem too strange to me. This sudden growth can be a part of your menstrual cycle. You are still pretty young and your body is STILL going through changes. If you are concerned that this is abnormal I would definately visit a doctor with any concerns you have. On a sidenote I'm 33 so yeah boobs have a mind of their own.


----------



## Okami08 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

I had something similar happen.  When I was about 6 months past my 19th birthday, my breasts started growing.  I'd been a small 32B since I was 13, so I figured I was going to stay that size unless I had kids, but they started growing again and within 2 years I'd gone from a small 32B to a large 34D/32DD.  They were sore while they were growing, especially the skin at the very bottom of the breast, and the growth went in spurts, where I'd grow very rapidly for a couple weeks, and then it'd slow down to nothing I could notice, and after a while, I'd start growing again.  I'm 24 now, and outside of normal hormonal fluctuations (yay periods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), they stay the same size.  I couldn't really pinpoint any particular changes, except that I'd started taking better care of myself (getting somewhat more sleep and eating meals more regularly because my schedule calmed down from crazy-hectic-busy-as-heck to a lot calmer) about 9 months earlier.  

I hope yours stop growing - it's frustrating as heck when your body's making all these changes you don't want and thoroughly inconveniencing you in the process (having to replace all your bras and having to get new shirts and not being able to wear your favorites anymore and all that un-fun stuff).


----------



## janel (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Breast growth at 18?!...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Okami08* 

 
_I had something similar happen. When I was about 6 months past my 19th birthday, my breasts started growing. I'd been a small 32B since I was 13, so I figured I was going to stay that size unless I had kids, but they started growing again and within 2 years I'd gone from a small 32B to a large 34D/32DD. They were sore while they were growing, especially the skin at the very bottom of the breast, and the growth went in spurts, where I'd grow very rapidly for a couple weeks, and then it'd slow down to nothing I could notice, and after a while, I'd start growing again. I'm 24 now, and outside of normal hormonal fluctuations (yay periods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), they stay the same size. I couldn't really pinpoint any particular changes, except that I'd started taking better care of myself (getting somewhat more sleep and eating meals more regularly because my schedule calmed down from crazy-hectic-busy-as-heck to a lot calmer) about 9 months earlier. 

I hope yours stop growing - it's frustrating as heck when your body's making all these changes you don't want and thoroughly inconveniencing you in the process (having to replace all your bras and having to get new shirts and not being able to wear your favorites anymore and all that un-fun stuff)._

 
had to put in my experience here--i'm 49 and just recently i've gone from an a cup size to a b cup size--AT 49!!! i've been an a cup for...oh, forever, and a few months ago i noticed that my breasts were starting to feel a little heavier.  then, i noticed that my bras were fitting a little funny.  then, while i was visiting my mom back in july, she mentioned that she was getting rid of some bras that she had that she'd never worn and asked if i wanted to try one on; i did and lo and behold it fit (she's a b cup)!  boy, was i surprised (and the cups fit pretty snugly, too!)  anyway, long story short, i'm in good health, not pregnant (i'd had a hysterectomy years ago), not taking hormone pills, no appreciable weight loss/gain, etc.; i'd just been "blessed" with a visit from the boob fairy (not that i'd been wanting/hoping for this visit--i gave that up a LOOONNNNNNGGGGG time ago.)  talk or have a visit with your doctor if you have any concerns at all--that's why they're there and then eithr determine that you're going to embrace it or decide to have it reduced surgically--that's really all that you can do.  by the way, not laughing at you, but i did chuckle a little--aren't our bodies just amazing?!?


----------



## Annvdb (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol I have been an AA cup all my life,
  	and suddenly now at 25 years old, my breasts are starting to grow :/ So they are now 1 size bigger in 1 week time.


----------



## Alexandra17 (May 3, 2012)

Sis you should be thankful because right now I'm 17 and still flat chested  
  	I don't know why they won't grow at all. I've tried gaining weight so I could somehow put some fat in there but it just makes my whole body fat which is sucks. I get insecure because everyone in my school got there boobs so early even 6 grader kid got bigger boob than me  my family background got average boob like my grandma, my mom, my aunts. People keep telling me I'm a late bloomer and telling me it would grow someday and I'm really mad at the world because no one would wanna go out with me because I got no boob. It's really sad being around people because they will always tease me. People said that when you get 18 it will stop and yours didn'tso I have high hopes especially right now because of your story. I wished I was you sis. I would love to have big boobs. please tell a little bit more of your story.  I WISHED I GOT BIG BOOBA  I HATE BEING FLAT CHESTED.


----------



## writerlilly (Sep 28, 2012)

You're probably still just growing. My periods fluctuated all the way up to the time I was about 23. Then they finally stabilized. Some women's body chemistry still take time to adjust. Check your diet. Try not to eat too many processed foods. Sometimes a food product like certain meats in the US like chickens and beef have hormones injected into them to make them mature faster and taken to market faster. That can also affect people...although the USDA probably would deny there were any problems.

  	If you're very concerned, then it's best to see a doctor. But I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Dominique33 (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe you could see your doctor and your gyneacologist ? Blood exams are often necessary in order to understand how and why. You might do a blood exam at certain moments of your cycle ( 2nd or 3rd day, 14 th day, 21 th day ), thus your doctor will watch the hormonal fluctuations you are under. This may be very useful. A good endocrinologist would be appreciated in your case. Hope you'll find a solution, don't worry to much though.


----------

